# apps photo grand angle et réglage exposition



## fredada (30 Juillet 2009)

bonjour, 
connaissez une apps qui fasse cela...?

simuler un angle jusqu'à 24 mm

et
modifier l'exposition, surexposer et sous-exposer ?



merci, fredo


----------



## Gwen (30 Juillet 2009)

Je n'ai jamais vu ce type d'applications. Tu as bien des APP qui font un poste traitement et, si mes souvenirs sont bons, il y en a une qui doit simuler le grand angle en déformant l'image après coup, mais impossible de remettre un nom dessus, j'en ai testé tellement que j'oublie.


----------



## fredada (30 Juillet 2009)

bein oui je cherche encore mais rien trouvé à part une apps qui permet de faire du panoramique par assemblage, une solution peut-être....

Dommage qu'Apple n'ait pas monté sur l'iphone un "objectif"
couvrant un champ plus large !
Celui ci est serré et il a une forte tendance à sous exposer.


----------

